# Epicsokel, das Erz und welche Juwesymbole in cata



## Deadlikemee (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffed Community!!!

Ich habe  mal diesen thred aufgemacht  um zu fragen was ihr darüber denkt! Voralem die Juwelenschleifer!

Mich beschäftigen schon seit langer zeit einige  fragen wie zb. :

Wann kommen den die epic sokeln? 

Wird es sie jemals geben?

Welches erz braucht man  dafür? 

 Kommt ein neues erz extra für die epic sokeln?  

Wird  es die epicsokeln nur  beim händler geben wie schon es nach gewissen patches auch gegeben hat?  

Braucht man für die neuen epicsokelrezepte neue Juwesybole oder beiben die alten aktuell? 

Wenn die alten sybole bleiben was werden die rezepte kosten?

Gibt es wieder einen Staub  sowie es beim Titanerz war?

naja man kann das eventuel noch verteifen, jetzt  seid ihr gefragt was  denkt Ihr darüber ? vieleicht wissen schon ein paar insider was darüber teilt  es uns mit! 

Mfg Deadlikmee


----------



## Kyrador (23. Februar 2011)

Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Wann kommen den die epic sokeln?



Vermutlich mit Patch 4.1 oder 4.2



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Wird es sie jemals geben?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, dann ist das so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Welches erz braucht man dafür?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, vorzugsweise Pyriterz.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Kommt ein neues erz extra für die epic sokeln?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, wird wohl kein neues (allgemeines) Erz. Allerhöchstens sowas wie http://www.wowhead.com/object=185557 , was aber zu bezweifeln ist.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Wird es die epicsokeln nur beim händler geben wie schon es nach gewissen patches auch gegeben hat?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, ganz sicher.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Braucht man für die neuen epicsokelrezepte neue Juwesybole oder beiben die alten aktuell?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, wird es keine neuen Symbole geben.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Wenn die alten sybole bleiben was werden die rezepte kosten?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, sind vier Symbole wahrscheinlich.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> Gibt es wieder einen Staub sowie es beim Titanerz war?



Wenn man sich WotLK in Erinnerung ruft, ist anzunehmen, dass es Pyritstaub geben wird.



Deadlikemee schrieb:


> naja man kann das eventuel noch verteifen, jetzt seid ihr gefragt was denkt Ihr darüber ? vieleicht wissen schon ein paar insider was darüber teilt es uns mit!



Insider-Info: Rechtschreibung ist keine Void-Zone, aus der man rauslaufen soll.
Und jede deiner Fragen wäre mit Nachdenken und einem Rückblick auf WotLK selbstbeantwortend gewesen.
Solange kein PTR läuft, kann dir aber keiner was definitives sagen, wobei selbst die PTR-Infos falsch sein können, wenn Blizzard auf die Idee kommt, es doch nochmal zu ändern.


----------



## Urobeson (23. Februar 2011)

Also, ich denke, dass die epischen Steine wohl mit dem übernächsten Inhaltspatch kommen werden. Vermutlich hat man dann in Pyrit die Chance diese zu sondieren. Die Vorlagen werden auch wieder für die alten Symbole beim Händler zu haben sein und vermutlich vier Stück kosten. Ob es auch wieder Staub aus Pyrit geben wird, keine Ahnung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Februar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wenn man sich WotLK * und BC *in Erinnerung ruft, dann ist das so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## Jackie251 (23. Februar 2011)

komisch wenn ich mit WOTLK ins gedächtnis rufe:

- Titan war (wie alle anderen magieschen Erze) nicht sondierbar, erst mit einbau der epic Juwelen wurde es sondierbar 
- Pyrit ist bereits sondierbar und hat höhere Chancen auf rare steine
- mit dem Einbau von epic steinen wurden rare steine recht schnell fast nutzlos
- hero endbosse droppten immer ein Rezept wenn jemand dabei war der es brauchte

eventuell "lernt" ja hier Blizz und macht dann Elementium irgendwie sinnvoll als Sondierquelle...



komisch2 wenn ich mir BC ins gedächtnis rufe:

- Khorium war nie sondierbar
- bei den rezepten wurde vermehrt auf drop rezepte gesetzt



Die hälfte der fakten weglassen und aus dieser datenbasis 2er Addons auf die Zukunft schließen ist mau oder?

Grob würde ich sagen, ja epische Juwelen kommen - aber garantiert nich mit 4.1. Ob es jemands Pyritstaub geben wird oder Epic Rohlinge sinnvoll aus Pyrit zu bekommen sein werden wäre aber reines Kristallkugellesen..


----------



## Erdwusel (23. Februar 2011)

Aber ganz sicher kann der Alchie wieder welche transmutieren können.


----------



## Izara (23. Februar 2011)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Aber ganz sicher kann der Alchie wieder welche transmutieren können.


Hm, und neben Echtgold, flüchtigen Elementen transmutieren, Pyriumbarren und all den Transmute-CDs aus WotLK und BC freut er sich dann gaaaanz bestimmt über einen weiteren CD -.- Da wird dann die Qual der Wahl noch schöner werden..


----------



## RedShirt (23. Februar 2011)

Why not?

Ich transmutiere, was am effizientesten ist.

Derzeit brauch ich selber Elemente - also alle Alchis (toller Beruf für Twinks) einmal transmuten+proccen (Spezi).

Ansonsten wieder n Stack Echtgold herstellen und für Eigenrüstungen verbauen oder ins AH.

Schnell und gut.

Kommen Epicgems, sind die auch gern genommen.Die müssen aber ne 650g Echtgold-Procc-Chance schlagen...


----------



## Izara (23. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Why not?
> 
> Ich transmutiere, was am effizientesten ist.
> 
> ...



Echtgold zu transmutieren lohnt sich auf Anub aber nicht ^^ Zumindest nicht, wenn man sich die Mats im AH besorgen muss. Echtgold ist günstiger als die Mats dafür. btw.. wieviele Alchis hast du denn, dass du Echtgold stackweise herstellen kannst?


----------



## Dexis (24. Februar 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Echtgold zu transmutieren lohnt sich auf Anub aber nicht ^^ Zumindest nicht, wenn man sich die Mats im AH besorgen muss. Echtgold ist günstiger als die Mats dafür. btw.. wieviele Alchis hast du denn, dass du Echtgold stackweise herstellen kannst?


Da können die anderen aber nichts für wenn du auf einem Server spielst wo du fürs Echtgold kaum etwas bekommst^^
Und mit dem Stack Echtgold meinte er sicherlich, dass er nach und nach transmutiert bis er einen Stack zusammen hat. Ansonsten vielleicht der Alchi mit Transmutations-Spezialisierung, bei dem kann das Echtgold beim Herstellen auch mehrfach proccen.


----------



## md.geist (4. März 2011)

im moment kann man da wohl noch nicht viel zu sagen. wir werden erstmal patch 4.1 abwarten müssen und dann werden wir sehen wie es weitergeht. offiziell bekannt ist jedenfalls noch nichts


----------



## Deadlikemee (7. März 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Hm, und neben Echtgold, flüchtigen Elementen transmutieren, Pyriumbarren und all den Transmute-CDs aus WotLK und BC freut er sich dann gaaaanz bestimmt über einen weiteren CD -.- Da wird dann die Qual der Wahl noch schöner werden..




Könntet ihr euch vorstellen das blizz uns Bergbauern einen strich durch die rechnung zieht  und aus echtgold die epic sockeln macht Oder vielecht  auch ein echtgold erz einführt und uns bergbauer wieder ein Für wettfarmen  begeistert?


----------



## Phribos (8. März 2011)

Naja, lt. Deiner Aussage würde Blizz entweder den Bergbauern (nicht sammeln für Epic-Steinchen) oder den Alchis (kein CD-Verkauf mehr) einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Ich vermute, dass ein neues Erz eingeführt wird, evtl. wie früher nur über Raids erreichbar...


----------



## cdc (19. Juni 2011)

wir stehen 8 Tage vor 4.2 und bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Infos über die Einführung von Epicgems... 

Meint Ihr da tut sich noch was oder kommen die erst mit t13?


----------



## Gromack (20. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe (post von Gostcrower)
sind keine Epischen - Gems für Patch 4.2 geplant.

Ob in 4.3 keine Ahnung - komme aber auch ohne selbige
gut zurecht hätte aber die letzten Wochen umsonst 
Phyriterz gebunkert 

Gruss Gromack


----------

